# PHOTOS:  Arctic Ram 2012



## tomahawk6 (20 Feb 2012)

EXERCISE Arctic Ram is 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group’s inaugural training exercise which is being conducted in the Northwest Territories from February 14 to 26, 2012. It is the biggest and most complex Army-led exercise ever undertaken in the Canadian Arctic. It will allow our soldiers to reacquire winter soldier skills and improve the Canadian Army Arctic capabilities. Photo Credit: Cpl Lindsay Grimster, CFJIC© 2012 DND-MDN Canada







Jump Master Warrant Officer Pat Farrell gives orders to the soldiers about to jump onto Great Slave Lake, as part of EXERCISE Arctic Ram on February 15th, 2012.











Corporal Dallas Mitchell from the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, waits for the signal to jump from a CC130J-Hercules aircraft during EXERCISE Arctic Ram on February 15th, 2012.











Troops from Alpha Company (A-Coy) from the 1st Battalion of Princess Patricia`s Canadian Light Infantry (1PPCLI) pack their gear for the Platoon Level attack during the EXERCISE Arctic Ram Level 3 Range at Russell Lake, Northwest Territories (NT).






Soldiers from Charlie Company (C-Coy) from the 1st Battalion of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (1PPCLI), on the Platoon Level Attack during EXERCISE Arctic Ram Level 3 Range at Russell Lake.


----------



## Wookilar (21 Feb 2012)

Man that would be a cold jump.

I can feel my eyes gritting up just thinking about doing an advance across that much open snow lol.....do miss 1 VP though   

Wook


----------



## R933ex (21 Feb 2012)

Wook, the jump might have been a cold one but the weather here has been really great. As a matter of fact, the weather here hasn't been below -25 so i'm thinking some might be a little dis-appointed .. >


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2012)

Oh my god! soliders using desert cam in the snow, quick call the media!!!


----------



## Strike (21 Feb 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Oh my god! soliders using desert cam in the snow, quick call the media!!!



Huh?

If you're talking the cam net, it's white.  Really dirty, but white all the same.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> If you're talking the cam net, it's white.  Really dirty, but white all the same.



I think he meant the last picture.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> If you're talking the cam net, it's white.  Really dirty, but white all the same.



I'll bet Colin knows what a winter cam net looks like


----------



## Strike (21 Feb 2012)

Ahhhh, that would be the 'non-issued' back pack and other aftermarket kit.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Feb 2012)

Methinks your sarcasm/humour meter needs batteries.... ;D

I figured it was aftermarket, but considering the "media storm" over Green in Afghanistan, wait till they see a picture of sand in the snow! 

Winter cam nets aren''t as nice to sleep in as regular cam nets.


----------



## Strike (21 Feb 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Methinks your sarcasm/humour meter needs batteries.... ;D



I should really just refrain from posting until I get over this damned cold...


----------



## GAP (21 Feb 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Winter cam nets aren''t as nice to sleep in as regular cam nets.



That's because the white reflects the heat..... ;D


----------



## Strike (24 Feb 2012)

Some pretty awesome pics on the LFWA Flickr photo stream.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfwapao/with/6924288521/

Also, keep an eye on CBC National tonight.  Seems that the Grey Cup made an unexpected visit to some of the soldiers and CBC North was able to capture it as it made the rounds with the troops (hope someone checked it for zappers after) It may make the news.


----------



## Maxadia (24 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> That's because the white reflects the heat..... ;D



So the green keeps you warmer?  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Some pretty awesome pics on the LFWA Flickr photo stream.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfwapao/with/6924288521/
> 
> Also, keep an eye on CBC National tonight.  Seems that the Grey Cup made an unexpected visit to some of the soldiers and CBC North was able to capture it as it made the rounds with the troops (hope someone checked it for zappers after) It may make the news.



LOL!, who approved some of the captions?



> LE2012-0030-006
> 18 Feb 12
> Yellowknife, Northwest Territories
> Arctic Ram 2012
> ...



Most if not all the jerries in the pic are gas....


Red top on jerry = GAS
Yellow = Diesel


----------



## Strike (24 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> LOL!, who approved some of the captions?
> 
> Most if not all the jerries in the pic are gas....
> 
> ...



Well, you can always e-mail the photographer and reference the picture that has the caption error. Given that the caption has her first and last name on it you can probably figure it out.   ;D


----------



## GAP (25 Feb 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> So the green keeps you warmer?  ;D



oh yeah, big time..... ;D


----------



## MJP (25 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> LOL!, who approved some of the captions?
> 
> Most if not all the jerries in the pic are gas....
> 
> ...




Wow nothing like being overly nit picky.  Who cares how it is captioned, the essence is there.  I think you need to go grab a beer dude 


[size=6pt]edited as I lost half the message in a cut and paste.


----------



## jeffb (25 Feb 2012)

How about captions that get ranks wrong? "Pte Harris from 1 RCHA" instead of Gnr.


----------



## Strike (25 Feb 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> How about captions that get ranks wrong? "Pte Harris from 1 RCHA" instead of Gnr.



If the guy's a driver or something other than Arty, even though posted to an Arty unit, wouldn't they be a Pte as opposed to a Gnr?

I don't know the pic you're talking about so I can't say.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Feb 2012)

Most people outside the army understand Pte, the majority would not understand Gnr.  Plus the CF does not recognize Gnr as an approved rank just look at the CFPAS program ;D


----------



## dapaterson (25 Feb 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> How about captions that get ranks wrong? "Pte Harris from 1 RCHA" instead of Gnr.



From a purely pedantic standpoint, the caption is correct. "Gunner", "Sapper", "Trooper" and other such ranks are not authorized for use in the CF.  They appear in a table to the NDA, but the QR&Os are clear that only certain ranks are approved for use.  Pte, Cpl etc are OK for use; those in naval DEUs are authorized the use of AB,, LS etc; but the old names are not currently authorized for use.

(That everyone does in fact use them is a different topic entirely)


----------



## FSTO (25 Feb 2012)

Just watched the National. I was pleased with the report until they got to the conclusion with the earnest young reporter. She reported that one vehicle rolled spilling fuel, that a helicopter knocked out power to Yellowknife for a week and that Arctic Ram was actually held in the sub-arctic. Nice to end the report with a downer ma'am, you are Toronto bound for sure!


----------



## Zoomie (25 Feb 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> and that Arctic Ram was actually held in the sub-arctic.


Which is a very valid statement.  This scale of operation would not be possible in the actual arctic - unless all the vehicles were shipped up via barge during the late summer months.  Once we re-establish an arctic warfare school at Res Bay - we might be in a better position to hold true arctic exercises.


----------



## Strike (25 Feb 2012)

What's also important with this exercise is that it's testing the efficacy with which the Bde can deploy as a whole domestically and employ its forces. Think how much easier it will be to react to flooding in the prairies now that the HQ and Sigs has managed to devise a system that allows them to set up the HQ in only a matter of hours.


----------



## FSTO (25 Feb 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Which is a very valid statement.  This scale of operation would not be possible in the actual arctic - unless all the vehicles were shipped up via barge during the late summer months.  Once we re-establish an arctic warfare school at Res Bay - we might be in a better position to hold true arctic exercises.



Oh I realize that. But the way she said it (to me, but then I mistrust everything the media reports on us) made it seem that the Canadian forces had no idea that they were in the sub-arctic. She did say that next years exercise would be outside of Tuktoyuktuk (sp),then in a snooty voice (once again sounded like that to me) "which is actually in the Arctic."


----------



## Strike (26 Feb 2012)

Sometimes people are so literal!  Do they really think we would have called the exercise Sub-Arctic Ram?


----------

